# New to sheep



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 2, 2015)

Looking into what sheep breed would be best for me. The breed selector link on this site recommended Romanov's and Finnsheep. 

Any insight on sheep breeds for beginners or advice on how to prepare is welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 2, 2015)

What purpose will your sheep have? Meat? Wool?  Meat and wool? Pets?  Milk for cheese? All of the above? LOL


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 3, 2015)

All of the above! LOL  Grass control also. My property is very hilly and hard to mow. I'd like to know a good beginner breed that can easily be handled by my husband, who is new to all livestock, and my baby son as he grows up.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 4, 2015)

NOT Romanov then! From what I've heard, they are not very tame at all. Also, the are probably going to be harder to find. 

Personally, I love the Border Leicester as a beginner breed. They are well known for their calm disposition. They are hardy, the lambs grow nicely (good carcass), and hand spinners love their long, lustrous, locks.


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 4, 2015)

I've never heard anything about Romanov's but you are right about them being hard to find! I was just looking around at a lot of different sheep breeder's in my area and surrounding and couldn't even find one. My Aunt has raised Suffolk sheep for several years so I am most familiar with that breed but would rather have something else for my own. She is in the process of getting rid of her whole herd since she is making the switch to hog farming.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 15, 2015)

If you are new to sheep I would bypass prolific breeds such as the Finn and the Romanov--large litters tend to come with their own unique set of problems. Start with low or moderately prolific breeds to get the hang of gestating ewe care as well as parturition and newborn lamb care. Then you can get into the prolific breeds with 3, 4, or 5+ lambs at a time.

If I were you if you don't have a preference, just raise what is most popular in your area, or take your aunt's sheep. She will be able to help you and she will be most familiar with those genetics.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jul 16, 2015)

if your aunt is selling off you could always buy a couple from her to start and then as you and your husband learn more and see specifically things you like/don't like you can figure out from there what sheep to buy and then sell off or phase out the Suffolk. Sometimes its a good thing to start with animals that are so-so while ya learn more and then get into what ya really want after ya make your mistakes


----------



## Baymule (Jul 16, 2015)

I am buying unregistered Dorpers. What is called a "grade " sheep. That way, if I totally screw IP and lose a couple, my feelings would definitely be hurt and I'd be devastated, but the $$$ hurt would be a little lighter.


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 16, 2015)

My Aunt's are already gone, they went fast and there weren't many. I found out too late, they were already promised out and I now live 5 hours away from her also so transportation would have been difficult. 

Do you have any suggestions for resources to see what is available in my area? Just by researching all the breeds I have found a few. I was interested in katahdin but I have been leaning more towards the shetland's nearby for the smaller size. I suppose there is always the option of a mixed herd...I hadn't really given that much thought until seeing your responses. 

I don't plan on doing any breeding until I feel that I have the hang of just normal sheep care, just to play it safe.

Baymule that is what I want to do but I didn't realize there was a term for it. I will be looking for "grade" sheep. I do want good quality but not anything like show quality. I'm not sure where the in between would be besides just unregistered.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jul 16, 2015)

craigslist. bestfarmbuys.com that website you can search for (10, 20, 50, 100) miles away from (type in your zip code).. and you can also search by state.. or search by animal/machinery etc.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 17, 2015)

Craigslist is always a good starting point if you are looking for "just sheep". Once you've figure out what direction you want to go with your flock, then you can start looking through breed directories. Or try posting an ad on CL looking for a specific breed.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 17, 2015)

Consider hair sheep if you're not interested in wool. They grow fleece in the winter then shed it in spring. Fleece is unspinnable but absorbs motor oil well, handy for the shade tree mechanics. They tend to be smaller, can be gentled and can come in a variety of colors. Breeds include American Blackbelly, Corsican, painted Desert, Desert Sand and numerous others. They lamb out of season, are good mothers and are quite tasty. There are many websites w more detailed information. Good luck!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 17, 2015)

I found Dorpers a few towns away by doing a Google search for Dorpers in Texas.  

Choose your breed and do a search in your state. Make some phone calls. Talk to some breeders, you might find just what you want, not too far away.


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 18, 2015)

ohiogoatgirl: Found some good stuff on that bestfarmbuys.com already 
purplequeenvt: I was weary of craigslist but will see if I can find someone reputable on there.
bluesky: I do like those breeds you mentioned, I will check for those in my area also.
baymule: Our County fair is coming up in two weeks and I was hoping to see some of the breeds in person and maybe meet a few people who may be selling or knows someone who is nearby.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jul 18, 2015)

yup  
and with CL and buying live animals... DONT be afraid to leave without the animal/any animal if its not what you really want or its not good conditions etc!


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 23, 2015)

Found 3 unregistered jacob ewes on craigslist. Two of them are 1 year old and one is 4 months old. Went to see them and they seem to be in good condition and had good dispositions. The lady is delivering them to me on Monday at no charge and has their vaccination information. They were just sheared and had their hooves clipped. She is also giving me the information to the breeder where she got them which is just down the road from me. I think this is a good start.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 24, 2015)

Good for you! It does sound like a good start. Jacob sheep look so cool.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jul 24, 2015)

I love my jacobs! Not everyone enjoys their personalities but I like how sassy they can be. You just have to learn to work with their quirks  

Even if you don't have a pedigree or anything you can get them registered through photo inspection with JSBA if you ever want to. There's a Jacob Sheep Information facebook page full of helpful people too if you're a facebook person.


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks, roving jacobs. I was wondering if there was some way to register them or their offspring. I do use facebook, I'll look into that.


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 27, 2015)

Here they are!  A little nervous but settling in well.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jul 28, 2015)

Lovely bunch! Are some of them crosses? Jacobs are pretty flighty but also curious so I'm sure they'll get used to you soon. A little bribery never hurts


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 28, 2015)

I think they are Jacobs only. 2 were born polled. Flighty and curious fits them exactly! Haha they are already starting to lose their fear of me enough so that they will come up to me but if I move they take flight. I do bribe a little.  They are really loving the amount of grass here. It is about just a little over the ankles and everywhere. They didn't know where to start! They were so funny today running a few feet, stop for a bite, run over to another spot, taste some weeds, then start over.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jul 28, 2015)

I've never heard of a purebred polled jacob. Especially with so few spots on their bodies, I'd guess that something else has been bred in at some point. Doesn't make them any less cute


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 28, 2015)

Roving Jacobs said:


> I've never heard of a purebred polled jacob. Especially with so few spots on their bodies, I'd guess that something else has been bred in at some point. Doesn't make them any less cute


I hadn't either. I was reading about that being an American Jacob trait. They are being bred to be polled. I did notice the few spots. I suppose that is how they are creating the"polled Jacobs" crossing them with something. Any ideas what it might be?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jul 29, 2015)

American jacobs are more likely to have 4 horns, while british jacobs are more likely to have 2 horns, no purebred jacob should be polled and I'm not sure of anyone who is breeding for polled jacobs. There is a polled spotted breed called the harlequin sheep that probably started as a jacob cross. Do you have any pictures of their sire? The most likely thing to cross them with would be something like a shetland or icelandic but its hard to tell. Your polled ones look like they're a bit stockier/heavier than a lot of jacobs I've seen (which are pretty lean and deer-like) so they could have been crossed to something like a dorper or katahdin too to get a meatier sheep a few generations back.

I'd be interested to see what breeder they came from originally. I love going through pedigrees on the JSBA website and finding all my girls' relatives!


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 29, 2015)

Roving Jacobs said:


> American jacobs are more likely to have 4 horns, while british jacobs are more likely to have 2 horns, no purebred jacob should be polled and I'm not sure of anyone who is breeding for polled jacobs. There is a polled spotted breed called the harlequin sheep that probably started as a jacob cross. Do you have any pictures of their sire? The most likely thing to cross them with would be something like a shetland or icelandic but its hard to tell. Your polled ones look like they're a bit stockier/heavier than a lot of jacobs I've seen (which are pretty lean and deer-like) so they could have been crossed to something like a dorper or katahdin too to get a meatier sheep a few generations back.
> 
> I'd be interested to see what breeder they came from originally. I love going through pedigrees on the JSBA website and finding all my girls' relatives!


Yes the horned one has 4 and is more deer like than the other two. I don't have a photo of the sire. But I seen the sire to the smallest polled one. The breeder they came from was from Shipshewana, Indiana. I don't know who though...


----------

